# New Member



## eclessia (8/2/12)

Hey Guys, 

I live in Richmond, it looks like you guys are my closest club. 

What night do you meet?

I couldn't see any details on your site. 

I'd be keen to come along and meet everyone.

Cheers

Mat

PS: I'm a web designer so if you want a hand with your sit yell out, FOC of course.


----------



## yum beer (8/2/12)

eclessia said:


> PS: I'm a web designer so if you want a hand with your *sit* yell out, FOC of course.



Didnt know web designers knew anything about arses, oh well live and learn.


----------



## eclessia (8/2/12)

yum beer said:


> Didnt know web designers knew anything about arses, oh well live and learn.



Nicely done, *site, I might be a few in on my own supply.


----------



## pk.sax (8/2/12)

I'm sure their sexcretary will be along soon.

Nice blokes there. Ferg could use a 'security' t-shirt. Beautiful piggy.

If I remember right, they meet on some Saturday in the middle of the month.


----------



## geoffd (8/2/12)

Yep very unlike Ferg to miss out on a new conscriptee


Westgate meet 3rd Sunday of every month from about 12.30 to 4, if you are comming by train it's about 10-15min walk, but I'm sure one of us can arrange to pick you up from a station if it helps.


----------



## djar007 (15/4/13)

Hi guys ,my name is Dave. You seem to be my local brew club also. Been wanting to come down and meet some fellow brewers and learn from all your experience and share some of my efforts.
Is the meet this Sunday? If so what can a newcomer like myself bring to my first ever club visit?


----------



## fcmcg (16/4/13)

Hi Dave,
As we are a brew club , you can bring some homebrew along !Meetings usually start around 12.30 and we have a bbq...byo meat , sauce , plate , cutlery etc..we only have beer glasses !
Our Meeting on Sunday will have a special guest speaker , as well as our usual club meeting.
Generally most members bring a beer or three to share.We usually have a "taste" ( we use 200ml glasses..so you do the old third of a fill type thing,) so that eveyone can get a ttry...if you don't have any beer to bring , its considered good practice to try and bring a commercial craft beer or two.
We have a responsible serving of alcohol policy too.....
Also bring an enquiring mind....there are plenty of experienced brewers at the club who can answer alot of questions !
Hope this helps...hope to see you Sunday
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary
www.westgatebrewers.org

any other questions [email protected]


----------



## djar007 (17/4/13)

Thanks ferg. Looking forward to it. I have got a few brews to share and look forward to some feed back on them, and it sounds like it will be a great day. See you then.


----------



## Spiesy (3/10/13)

Be great if there was a "details" thread at the top of these Brew Clubs sub-forums... 

Even better, a map that shows the Brew Clubs and their locations - does such a thing exist?

I have an interest in looking into what a Brew Club can offer, but I don't know if there are any in Melbourne's northern suburbs (I'm in Resa).

Looks like 'Melbourne Brewers' are out East, and I'd imagine by the name "Westgate", that you lads are out West, right?

Is that all Melbourne has?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bullsneck (3/10/13)

Bayside Brewers range from Malvern to Flinders (not Flinders Street!), so I guess we cover the South East. That's probably too far for you, though.


----------



## Spiesy (4/10/13)

okay, thanks


----------

